# Volcom Eminent pant



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

Volcom Eminent TDS Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

oldlady said:


> Volcom Eminent TDS Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com


In XL, not XXL.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

They had XL when I posted it.

edit: actually, they still do (current at 3:04 PST) .. shows ONE LEFT. hope thread starter will jump on it.


----------



## captpoopzydaizy (Nov 29, 2008)

checked dogfunk a couple days ago, called them and everything, no XL. Anyone else? all I can find online is XXL, M, S, no XL.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

$400?! Do they come with hookers and blow in the pockets?


----------



## captpoopzydaizy (Nov 29, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> $400?! Do they come with hookers and blow in the pockets?


Ball till ya fall


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

why are those pants MSRP 470$!?!?!?


----------



## captpoopzydaizy (Nov 29, 2008)

nobody, nothing, XL Volcom eminent purple,


----------



## captpoopzydaizy (Nov 29, 2008)

Still nothing, I'm giving up, lets see the 2012 Volcom outerwear


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

400 fucking dollars for pants?

your crazy mate


----------



## captpoopzydaizy (Nov 29, 2008)

please don't, I know how much these pants cost. And I would just really like to find some. If you think $400 is too much for pants, then thats your opinion, but I dont want to hear about it. Personally I have a good job, and thats about half a days wage, and what else am I going to do with my money, I don't want to be buried with it. You can't pay your way out of hell with it. So again if anyone knows where I can find these that would be great, and if not so be it.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Hell, spend 200 on some bindings to replace my 6 year old 5150s with a cracked baseplate. haha, but really, GL finding them.


----------

